# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Local  Radio

## SoonerQueen

What OKC radio station do you listen to for weather when we have severe weather? Back in the day, KTOK had their own meteorologist, but no more. Is there a local station  that is committed to weather coverage when we have severe weather?

----------


## jompster

KTOK still does non-stop coverage when severe storms are entering the area, but it's an audio feed from KFOR.

----------


## Jersey Boss

I have a weather radio that broadcasts from the NWS whenever there is bad weather brewing. No commercials, no hype, just info. In Oklahoma it is a good purchase.

----------


## scottk

> What OKC radio station do you listen to for weather when we have severe weather? Back in the day, KTOK had their own meteorologist, but no more. Is there a local station  that is committed to weather coverage when we have severe weather?


I find more and more people in OKC listening to 740 AM KRMG out of Tulsa. Their signal easily stretches into the OKC metro. The morning and afternoon news programs give some form of weather what seems every 90 seconds, and their local programming is strictly news/weather/traffic. Very little, if any opinion/commentary, and very fast paced. Other than a few Tulsa-local stories, they do a great job of covering state and national news of the day. For day to day weather, forecast for Tulsa and OKC are pretty similar with the timeline a few hours earlier in OKC.  From my understanding their "newsroom" is staffed 24/7 and they break-in with severe weather updates, obviously those are primarily Tulsa based. KRMG and FOX 23 are both owned by COX TV/RADIO, so they have an easy partnership for name recognition on weather forecasts. 

Wish OKC had a station like this that focuses so much on live coverage of news and weather, versus local commentary and opinion.

----------


## SoonerQueen

I used to listen to KRMG all the time years ago. I loved John Erling is the mornings. I pretty much listen to WBAP in Dallas overnight and then put on WWLS for sports news after 9:00am. I love the Red Eye radio show over night. I got an Echo a few months ago and love now being able to listen to stations all over the country, but I wish we had a good local talk and weather station here in OKC.

----------


## Midtowner

I think The Drive on KOKC with Mac and Chad is a good program for wonky local stuff. Chad Alexander does a very good job giving color to what's going on at the capitol and then offers an appreciated non-doctrinaire take on things.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> I think The Drive on KOKC with Mac and Chad is a good program for wonky local stuff. Chad Alexander does a very good job giving color to what's going on at the capitol and then offers an appreciated non-doctrinaire take on things.


But sometimes with a huge gap in historical knowledge.

----------


## Midtowner

Well that's probably fair. The trouble with that is that we've had legislative term limits since 1990. That has resulted in a huge turnover of anyone who had institutional knowledge.  The folks I know who are lobbyists are only at any given job for a few months at a time, which I'm sure was the case with Chad Alexander. Having been capitol-adjacent, there is very little institutional memory or will to preserve it. Just this week, we're suddenly looking at changing our Supreme Court districts too coincide with our congressional districts and have the remaining 4 spots be at large selections which will fundamentally alter what the Oklahoma Supreme Court is with regard to representing ALL of Oklahoma.

----------


## stile99

Wow...a thread on local radio managed to go political. Within the first ten posts even. Impressive.

----------


## Midtowner

Facts aren't political. They're just facts.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Facts aren't political. They're just facts.


Not in 2019 when you have certain facts that are labeled as “hate facts.”

----------


## jedicurt

> Not in 2019 when you have certain facts that are labeled as “hate facts.”


and fake facts... and alternative facts... can't forget those too

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> and fake facts... and alternative facts... can't forget those too


I try to forgot those are a thing. You just reminded me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scottk

Noticed with the hail and storms that hit the north side of the metro today (3-23-19), while no tornado warnings, the iHeart Radio group of stations went with wall to wall coverage with their TV partner KFOR.  KFOR did a good job with intersection locations and visual descriptions for all of us stuck in a car trying to avoid the mess while out in NW OKC. 

Tyler and Cumulus stations appeared to be in full automation mode.  Wondering if they had people actually at the studios or if the criteria is different in determining when to pick up TV severe weather coverage compared to iHeart.

Either way, appreciated iHeart had a person(s) watching the weather and made the flip to inform listeners.

----------


## OKCRT

Does anyone know where the hail hit yesterday morning? Also was it just pea size or was there some bigger stuff?

----------


## TheTravellers

> Does anyone know where the hail hit yesterday morning? Also was it just pea size or was there some bigger stuff?


NW OKC and Edmond got it, was just at lunch talking to my brother and mom, and they live around 2nd/Santa Fe and 33rd/Boulevard and they got up to golf-ball size around 33rd/Blvd.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

Latest local radio ratings from Arbit...err...Nielsen. ...https://ratings.radio-online.com/content/arb083Cant get basic format options here on the site in the text box. Cant even force a line break. Did something change?

----------


## Bunty

> Latest local radio ratings from Arbit...err...Nielsen. ...https://ratings.radio-online.com/content/arb083Cant get basic format options here on the site in the text box. Cant even force a line break. Did something change?


It's amazing that HD channels rate anywhere on the list.  KXXY's HD channel, which rebroadcasts KTOK AM isn't on it.  I like to listen to it, especially at night for Coast to Coast AM, since KTOK's AM reception sucks in Stillwater so much it's unlistenable. But then KTOK can be caught live online, so another reason why HD radio is having a hard time catching on.

----------


## HOT ROD

seems to be missing the urban and hip hop stations in OKC, KRMP and KVSP. ...not surprised KJ-103 is #1 but I am surprised WILD is mid-pack and not higher - I actually listen to it online as it's (and KVSP are) far superior to anything up here IMO. I can listen to songs played in OKC one, two or more months before they're played in Seattle, if at all (particularly KVSP, a real hip hop station).Now one thing I see that is completely ridiculous about the OKC market is the number of sports stations. Is OKC that gung ho about sports? I also think 2 country stations is enough. OKC should get some of those to try Dance music, smooth Jazz, and maybe Asian instead of having 6+ sports stations. ... good golly.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> seems to be missing the urban and hip hop stations in OKC, KRMP and KVSP. ...not surprised KJ-103 is #1 but I am surprised WILD is mid-pack and not higher - I actually listen to it online as it's (and KVSP are) far superior to anything up here IMO. I can listen to songs played in OKC one, two or more months before they're played in Seattle, if at all (particularly KVSP, a real hip hop station).Now one thing I see that is completely ridiculous about the OKC market is the number of sports stations. Is OKC that gung ho about sports? I also think 2 country stations is enough. OKC should get some of those to try Dance music, smooth Jazz, and maybe Asian instead of having 6+ sports stations. ... good golly.


  Remember, these are the publicly available 12+ ratings.  When you see key demographics, this changes a lot.

----------


## PaddyShack

> seems to be missing the urban and hip hop stations in OKC, KRMP and KVSP. ...not surprised KJ-103 is #1 but I am surprised WILD is mid-pack and not higher - I actually listen to it online as it's (and KVSP are) far superior to anything up here IMO. I can listen to songs played in OKC one, two or more months before they're played in Seattle, if at all (particularly KVSP, a real hip hop station).Now one thing I see that is completely ridiculous about the OKC market is the number of sports stations. Is OKC that gung ho about sports? I also think 2 country stations is enough. OKC should get some of those to try Dance music, smooth Jazz, and maybe Asian instead of having 6+ sports stations. ... good golly.


If you thought country stations were bad, you should see how my evangelical stations we have. When you add the Christian music stations in with the Catholic and other sermon stations I would say you are nearly at 50% of the stations I receive clearly while on my way to and from work.

I primarily listen to podcasts nowadays due to the lack of variety in the OKC market.

----------


## Tydude

Not Surprised that The Sports Animal once again beat The Franchise in Ratings.

----------


## 5alive

??

----------


## bchris02

> If you thought country stations were bad, you should see how my evangelical stations we have. When you add the Christian music stations in with the Catholic and other sermon stations I would say you are nearly at 50% of the stations I receive clearly while on my way to and from work.
> 
> I primarily listen to podcasts nowadays due to the lack of variety in the OKC market.


Variety on the FM dial seems to be decreasing everywhere.  Here in Phoenix it's a glut of Spanish language stations and Top 40.  Though I do like Top 40 and think the stations here are quite a bit better than KJ103, I still find myself listening to my phone or SiriusXM more often.  It just beats FM radio in almost every way.  It is crazy the amount of Christian stations OKC has, especially considering that unlike other formats, most of them are non-profit and typically run by ministries.

I think with Millennials and younger more or less moving beyond FM, the platform is going to evolve to become more like AM.  Station formats will appeal to older audiences and as the years go on, there will likely be more and more FM talk stations.  The days of sitting by your FM radio boom box waiting for the latest hit song to be played ended probably sometime around the turn of the decade if not a little before.

----------


## Irishman23

When I'm on my computer I'll listen to KXT out of Dallas (97.1) (kxt.org). Subscriber funded with few commercials. They play a wide range of music with some local Dallas music thrown in. You should give it a try.

----------


## Bunty

I won't be surprised if FM stations eventually shut down and broadcast entirely from the Internet.  The electricity bill to power a 100,000 watt station is surely more than the Internet service bill.  The only thing keeping it from happening for now is that it costs listeners to get their music and talk from the Internet.

----------


## baralheia

I'm a millennial and I stream Z104.5 The Edge out of Tulsa for their excellent alternative playlist fairly often, as well as 95 WIIL ROCK out of Union Grove IL (roughly halfway between Chicago and Milwaukee) for their active rock playlist as well as the Tom and Emily morning show. I do still listen to FM radio in the car, but for my preferred genres of music we don't have a lot of good local options. 92.9 The Edge is fairly decent for modern alternative, but if I'm in more of an active rock kind of mood I'm rarely satisfied with 100.5 The KATT or 94.7 The Brew... I'll stream 97.5 KMOD out of Tulsa before putting up with those two. I still *sorely* miss 94.7 The Buzz. And we have zero options for EDM (trance/progressive) that I'm aware of, so that's all podcasts or streaming for me too.

I often find terrestrial radio less hassle than streaming and would honestly listen to FM radio more if our stations were more to my liking.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

97.7 The City is nice for easy listening. KOSU has the Spy and while it's not my bag, at least it's local and not Top 40.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

I really miss the old smooth jazz station that had the late night programming. "Lights Out", was a female DJ. I forget the station call letters, but her voice was like a tonic.

----------


## baralheia

> I really miss the old smooth jazz station that had the late night programming. "Lights Out", was a female DJ. I forget the station call letters, but her voice was like a tonic.


I think that was 97.9 KTNT-FM. That was a really nice station, my Dad used to listen to them all the time and was supremely confused and disappointed when they flipped to Wild 97.9 (Rhythmic CHR).

----------


## scottk

> It's amazing that HD channels rate anywhere on the list.  KXXY's HD channel, which rebroadcasts KTOK AM isn't on it.  I like to listen to it, especially at night for Coast to Coast AM, since KTOK's AM reception sucks in Stillwater so much it's unlistenable. But then KTOK can be caught live online, so another reason why HD radio is having a hard time catching on.


The FM translators are being counted as the HD feeds. So while listed as HD getting the credit in the ratings, more than likely a large percentage of the audience is simply listening to the analog translators. Since KXXY-HD2 doesn't simulcast on FM Translator, KTOK on a HD side channel doesn't show up since actual HD listening is more of a novelty with small market share of HD receivers compared to analog AM/FM radios in cars. 

KOMA-HD 2 is 92.9 The Edge
KRXO-HD2 is 104.5 KRXO Classic Rock
KBRU-HD2 is 98.5 Spanish Patron

The reason Tyler Media and iHeartRadio broadcast in HD is simply to have more stations in the metro being fed by translators without going over the FCC rules for full power station limits in a single market.

----------


## scottk

> I won't be surprised if FM stations eventually shut down and broadcast entirely from the Internet.  The electricity bill to power a 100,000 watt station is surely more than the Internet service bill.  The only thing keeping it from happening for now is that it costs listeners to get their music and talk from the Internet.


I think the royalties for radio stations to stream music are comparable? While FM performance royalties currently are still low compared to the audience potential in a given market.

Additionally, there is still a huge in-car audience that does not have a smart dash or data plan to stream. Additionally, many larger companies block streaming sites to reduce overall bandwidth usage. While FM radio may seem dated, it still impacts a large population, much like OTA TV making a strong comeback with younger audiences who are "cord-nevers"

----------


## Soonerman

> When I'm on my computer I'll listen to KXT out of Dallas (97.1) (kxt.org). Subscriber funded with few commercials. They play a wide range of music with some local Dallas music thrown in. You should give it a try.


91.7 KXT is the best, I wish OKC had a radio station like that

----------


## Bunty

> 91.7 KXT is the best, I wish OKC had a radio station like that


For another wish, Oklahoma City needs a pirate FM radio station like the one in Stillwater that is on 24 hours a day, been so since at least 2016,  and plays every kind of music you can imagine, country, jazz, rap, hard rock, Native American, old disco, symphony, soul, folk, Bollywood, and so on endlessly.   There are no ads, not even any station IDs,  Just totally awesome and then some.  I have nothing to do with it.

----------


## Mel

> For another wish, Oklahoma City needs a pirate FM radio station like the one in Stillwater that is on 24 hours a day, been so since at least 2016,  and plays every kind of music you can imagine, country, jazz, rap, hard rock, Native American, old disco, symphony, soul, folk, Bollywood, and so on endlessly.   There are no ads, not even any station IDs,  Just totally awesome and then some.  I have nothing to do with it.


Is it low power? I'd like to try and catch that one. What freq?

----------


## Bunty

Yes, it's low power  and so can't quite make it to the nearest town with a listenable signal, Perkins, which is 10 miles away, much less make it to OKC.  This station is very much a priceless,  ad free local music treasure on the local FM radio dial!    

Take the time to explore what's on your own local FM radio dial in case there is something out of the ordinary on there, other than folks timing their lighted Christmas decorations to a low power  radio signal.  If in downtown Stillwater at night until 11 pm, tune to 87.9 FM until Jan. 1 to hear how the lights lining the guy wires on a tower are being timed to music.  Otherwise, underground radio stations are no different than the trees that fall in the forest.  Nobody ever knows that happens unless there to hear it.   Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

----------


## bchris02

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/09/woul...-fm-radio.html

You are already seeing this start.  FM talk stations are becoming more and more common and the music formats are increasingly appealing primarily to older audiences.

Is saving FM radio even possible? I still think FM has an "ease of use" advantage, it's always available, and isn't going to drain your data plan, but when you consider the commercials and the fact that the government requires explicit language be censored, it's easy to understand why streaming and satellite services are replacing FM radio.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

I don't know if 104.1 Christmas programming is done locally or from a national HQ, but they should really consider some new holiday songs. KEXP and KBC in Seattle are killing it when it comes to fun Christmas songs. OKC has enough diverse music lovers to stop the Mariah Carey auto-play.

----------


## thunderbird

I've been a diehard NPR person since about 2004, I recently and accidentally started listening to the KATT morning show and it's really good if you're not in the mood to think. The commercials are pretty bad but the guys and gal running the show are good.

----------


## scottk

> I don't know if 104.1 Christmas programming is done locally or from a national HQ, but they should really consider some new holiday songs. KEXP and KBC in Seattle are killing it when it comes to fun Christmas songs. OKC has enough diverse music lovers to stop the Mariah Carey auto-play.


KMGL is programmed and owned locally by Tyler Media. 

Four large groups/owners basically control the majority of the OKC Radio Market. iHeart, Cumulus, Tyler, and Perry Broadcasting. Two are national groups, two are locally owned. 

As for KMGL and their Christmas playlist, it's pretty generic, but it gets played in area retail stores and fits into most 15 minute commutes. If you do listen to it continuously, there can be a high "burn-out" rate on the same music being played hour after hour. Other than a few new songs this year, the playlist probably is the same year after year because it has worked for them....and it's easy.

Since only 4 major owners in OKC Radio, there is little desire to compete when most formats have their defined audiences with maybe only one competitor in a similar format. (KJ vs Wild, Animal vs Franchise, Magic vs Kiss, Twister vs Jake, KXY vs Hank, KOMA vs Alice, KTOK vs KOKC, etc) 

If you listen to OKC radio from 2004 and now in 2019, stations sound literally the same. Almost identical talent using the same jokes/bits, and even some stations still use the same jingles and voice over people. 

Larger radio markets like Seattle with probably a longer commute time, and potentially more owners in the market can risk being more innovative with creative playlist and live personalities. They also probably have to invest more money in their sound and talent to gain market share. 

Mid-Market radio, like OKC, is mostly pre-recorded by local talent or voiced generically by someone out of market. 

Talk radio taking over on FM in other markets is done because of sound quality vs AM and its engaging radio compared to music. Live personalities having conversation over numerous topics from political to local issues. The same reason people love listening to podcast.  If you want music, there are many other ways to get a continuous playlist with little to no interruptions.

----------


## bchris02

94.7 KQSR set the standard for me for Christmas music back in the day.  It does seem like KMGL over the past several years doesn't have quite the variety in its playlist.

More and more though that's how terrestrial radio is becoming.  Tighter playlists and more syndication across markets.

----------


## theparkman81

Looks like IHeart went in yesterday and cleaned house at the radio stations, gone are:

Frito from KJ103
Kathi Yeager from the Twister
Tom Travis, Bill Reed and Shawn Carey from KXY
Don't know if anybody from 94.7 the brew got the ax, I think it's mostly voicetrack except for JRod.

----------


## scottk

> Looks like IHeart went in yesterday and cleaned house at the radio stations, gone are:
> 
> Frito from KJ103
> Kathi Yeager from the Twister
> Tom Travis, Bill Reed and Shawn Carey from KXY
> Don't know if anybody from 94.7 the brew got the ax, I think it's mostly voicetrack except for JRod.


This is disappointing. Whether you listened to these particular personalities or not, they spent years (some decades) of their lives entertaining, informing, and most importantly being local in Oklahoma City. From toy drives, blood drives, Children's Miracle Network telethons, tornado relief fundraisers, these individuals cared about Oklahoma City and worked hard every day to impact lives in the metro.

Unfortunately, as Bill Reed from KXY put it,  they were a "a victim of budget cuts."  This was a nation wide impact and many medium size markets like Oklahoma City lost a lot of local air staff to usher in automation.  Hopefully, the local owners of stations try to get some of these talented individuals to keep radio local.

----------


## TheTravellers

https://www.thelostogle.com/2020/01/...ed-by-layoffs/

----------


## bchris02

> Looks like IHeart went in yesterday and cleaned house at the radio stations, gone are:
> 
> Frito from KJ103
> Kathi Yeager from the Twister
> Tom Travis, Bill Reed and Shawn Carey from KXY
> Don't know if anybody from 94.7 the brew got the ax, I think it's mostly voicetrack except for JRod.


iHeartMedia is slowly moving all of their stations to nationally-syndicated feeds.  It wouldn't surprise me to if KJ103 becomes a simulcast of 102.7 KISS FM in Los Angeles.  iHeartMedia has already taken most control away from the local stations anyways.

These days, it seems like radio isn't even trying to compete with streaming services.  It's a shame because FM radio is and always will be more accessible.  You can just turn it on and it works; no worries about data usage or dealing with buggy phone apps.

----------


## Pete

^

It's all about advertising revenues.  Virtually the only source of income for radio.

And like newspapers, radio advertisers are moving in droves to digital platforms.

----------


## PaddyShack

> ^
> 
> It's all about advertising revenues.  Virtually the only source of income for radio.
> 
> And like newspapers, radio advertisers are moving in droves to digital platforms.


I wish they wouldn't... I really hate having to listen or watch commercials on digital platforms that I pay for, i.e. YouTube TV. When we first got it the commercials were whatever were playing on the TV channel, now I see that more and more commercials are YouTube ads that are non-skippable... But I guess it was inevitable really.

----------


## bchris02

> ^
> 
> It's all about advertising revenues.  Virtually the only source of income for radio.
> 
> And like newspapers, radio advertisers are moving in droves to digital platforms.


How much longer are they are going to keep getting advertisers if they are selling a product that nobody wants?  Eventually that advertising revenue is going to dry up.

----------


## Bunty

> How much longer are they are going to keep getting advertisers if they are selling a product that nobody wants?  Eventually that advertising revenue is going to dry up.


I don't know, but I would hate to see the electric bill after running a 100,000 watt FM radio station 24 hours a day every day.

----------


## theparkman81

Just read that Wild 104.9 has let go of the morning show crew and now airing a syndicated show in the mornings, guess it happen last week, heard that Bill Reed from KXY is now on Hank FM in the afternoons, glad that he got a job right quick after he was let go last week.

----------


## bchris02

> Just read that Wild 104.9 has let go of the morning show crew and now airing a syndicated show in the mornings, guess it happen last week, heard that Bill Reed from KXY is now on Hank FM in the afternoons, glad that he got a job right quick after he was let go last week.


A lot of people said that others would follow suit after what iHeartMedia did and it looks like that's exactly what is happening.  Here is an interesting article and I agree with all of it's points.

https://www.dailynews.com/2020/01/20...ng-radio-jobs/

As for Wild 104.9, I'm surprised that station is still around.  My guess is that it survives because Power 103.5's signal is so weak in the OKC metro it's nearly unlistenable.  Still, the station today is a shell of what it was back in the 2000s when it was on 97.9.  That ties directly back into what the article above gets at.  Wild 97.9 was interesting because it took chances and offered something different.  It pushed the envelope for it's day. The biggest problem with radio today is it seems like it doesn't even want to try to compete with streaming.  It's a shame because I still believe FM is a better format in a lot of ways because it's so accessible.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I was listening to 104.9 today and it wasn’t bad. They had a decent playlist going. I wish 103.5 was on a stronger frequency though.

----------


## PaddyShack

I listen primarily to podcasts nowadays simply because I feel like our radio is not local enough. So if I am going to be forced to listen to syndicated radio from outside the OKC area, then I might as well listen to podcasts about the topics I am interested in. If I do listen to radio I will listen to KOKC for Mac and Chad in the afternoons, but other than that they play a lot of national stuff throughout the day.

----------


## baralheia

> As for Wild 104.9, I'm surprised that station is still around.  My guess is that it survives because Power 103.5's signal is so weak in the OKC metro it's nearly unlistenable.  Still, the station today is a shell of what it was back in the 2000s when it was on 97.9.  That ties directly back into what the article above gets at.  Wild 97.9 was interesting because it took chances and offered something different.  It pushed the envelope for it's day. The biggest problem with radio today is it seems like it doesn't even want to try to compete with streaming.  It's a shame because I still believe FM is a better format in a lot of ways because it's so accessible.


That is 100% exactly why I miss stations like 94.7 The BUZZ. They pushed the envelope, played a ton of great music instead of just trying to clone the KATT, showcased local bands and pulled them into into their rotation... The stations that replaced the BUZZ are just flat and lifeless... a corporate, homogenized product that just sucks. Tulsa's Z104.5 The Edge (Stephens Media Group) and north Chicago's 95 WIIL Rock (Alpha Media) are both owned by smaller media companies and they're both super fun to listen to because they aren't some big homogenized product. 92.9 The Edge (Tyler Media) here in OKC is also pretty good, but I feel they need a bit more in the way of on-air personalities and local community involvement outside of just ticket giveaways.

----------


## HOT ROD

I personally like Wild and listen to it regularly over IHeart because the product here in Seattle is far inferior. The on-air personalities on Wild alone makes it for me (Andrew Ack-right!!!), along with music you NEVER hear on KUBE 93.

I do agree about KVSP 103.5 and its weak signal but I think even if it were stronger Wild would still exist because it's not a true Hip Hop or Top 40 station but is both with a Rhythmic take. It's nice for OKC to have the very strong, hard (music wise) Hip Hop station and the rhythmic Hip Hop alternative. Truth be told I can't often pick up 103.5's internet signal either, so Wild again fills the void there too.

To me I think it's really KJ103 that's boring and corporate in OKC which is sad because I remember the chances they took back in the late 1980s when I was in high school (remember Sage Whitmire?? who brought OKC very nice euro-techno and house music) and before that when KOFM 104.1 was OKC's #1 Hit Music Station, KJ was the local, rhythmic "alternative". Now as Oklahoma's undisputed #1 Hit Music Station - meh, same old playlist wearing out loud mouth, disgusting people like LIZZO who shouldn't be on the radio EVER - over and over just like radio up here (92.5, 106.1).

----------


## bchris02

> I personally like Wild and listen to it regularly over IHeart because the product here in Seattle is far inferior. The on-air personalities on Wild alone makes it for me (Andrew Ack-right!!!), along with music you NEVER hear on KUBE 93.
> 
> I do agree about KVSP 103.5 and its weak signal but I think even if it were stronger Wild would still exist because it's not a true Hip Hop or Top 40 station but is both with a Rhythmic take. It's nice for OKC to have the very strong, hard (music wise) Hip Hop station and the rhythmic Hip Hop alternative. Truth be told I can't often pick up 103.5's internet signal either, so Wild again fills the void there too.


I think Wild is still being programmed in OKC?  If so, that's why you hear music on there you don't hear on other stations.  The station was downright awful back around 2012 through around 2015 when they attempted to do the national simulcast thing.  Hopefully they don't go back to that.




> To me I think it's really KJ103 that's boring and corporate in OKC which is sad because I remember the chances they took back in the late 1980s when I was in high school (remember Sage Whitmire?? who brought OKC very nice euro-techno and house music) and before that when KOFM 104.1 was OKC's #1 Hit Music Station, KJ was the local, rhythmic "alternative". Now as Oklahoma's undisputed #1 Hit Music Station - meh, same old playlist wearing out loud mouth, disgusting people like LIZZO who shouldn't be on the radio EVER - over and over just like radio up here (92.5, 106.1).


KJ 103 was better back when Frito (who was recently laid off) was PD.  He was still with the station even though he hasn't been PD for a few years since iHeartMedia switched all their Top 40 stations to the same, boring national playlist, just like Wild had previously done.  It almost killed the station.  

Once again, if you are trying to compete with Spotify and Pandora, this is absolutely NOT how you do it.

----------


## Tydude

They have been several layoffs at Tyler Media today. Jack Elliott from 1520 KOKC has been let go as well as Andrew Gilman and Colby Daniels from 107.7 The Franchise also has been let go.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> They have been several layoffs at Tyler Media today. Jack Elliott from 1520 KOKC has been let go as well as Andrew Gilman and Colby Daniels from 107.7 The Franchise also has been let go.


wow suprised about Daniels

----------


## OkieNate

> They have been several layoffs at Tyler Media today. Jack Elliott from 1520 KOKC has been let go as well as Andrew Gilman and Colby Daniels from 107.7 The Franchise also has been let go.


Gilman was awful so no surprise there but I didn't think Daniels was that bad so that is a bit surprising. 

Gilman was a know it all contrarian and was always incredibly negative and no fun to listen to but he masked it as realism I guess.

Daniels didn't seem like he was a sport expert by any means but he seemed like a good host for his show with Sam.

----------


## theparkman81

Also gone are Kent Jones from KOMA, and everybody on the afternoon show on KOKC, it's crazy.

----------


## baralheia

> They have been several layoffs at Tyler Media today. Jack Elliott from 1520 KOKC has been let go as well as Andrew Gilman and Colby Daniels from 107.7 The Franchise also has been let go.


Layoffs always suck for those involved, but oh man, that's a super, super tough break for Jack Elliott... He got laid off from Cumulus 3 years ago, when they dumped the Jack & Ron Morning Show from Fun 96.9.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> Layoffs always suck for those involved, but oh man, that's a super, super tough break for Jack Elliott... He got laid off from Cumulus 3 years ago, when they dumped the Jack & Ron Morning Show from Fun 96.9.


Awww. Poor Jack. He has to be the single most crude, crass man child in all of radio in this town.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I got really tired of The Impeachment Hearing Coverage on both of my favorite local NPR stations. So, I tuned the dial to Alice (96.9) after skipping over some truly lame "Country" stations. Alice had a nice playlist. Good variety. Maybe tomorrow I'll go in search of that jazz station about which there are rumors.

----------


## brian72

[QUOTE=RadicalModerate;1103463]I got really tired of The Impeachment Hearing Coverage on both of my favorite local NPR stations. So, I tuned the dial to Alice (96.9) after skipping over some truly lame "Country" stations. Alice had a nice playlist. Good variety. Maybe tomorrow I'll go in search of that jazz      I'm with ya

----------


## OKCretro

> I got really tired of The Impeachment Hearing Coverage on both of my favorite local NPR stations. So, I tuned the dial to Alice (96.9) after skipping over some truly lame "Country" stations. Alice had a nice playlist. Good variety. Maybe tomorrow I'll go *in search of that jazz station about which there are rumors*.


is the Martini coming back?  
what frequency ?

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> is the Martini coming back?  
> what frequency ?


OKC had a radio station called the Martini?!?
I would love to know more about this i.e. when was this?

----------


## OKCretro

> OKC had a radio station called the Martini?!?
> I would love to know more about this i.e. when was this?


Was on the air for maybe 2 years.  like 2011 to 2013
very enjoyable station 
http://oklahomarock.com/okcs-1053-fm-jazzes-things-up/

----------


## scottk

With all of the posts about decline in local radio, on a positive note, UCO just moved Classical Music KUCO FM downtown a few weeks ago into a brand new studio at the Santa Fe Plaza: 

https://oklahoman.com/gallery/604090...santa-fe-plaza

For those that are old enough to remember, WKY-AM use to broadcast just across the street from the Skirvin Hotel, I think up until the late 50's?

----------


## RadicalModerate

I've continued to tune into 96.9 because they play what I consider to be a good mix of music from back when MTV was worth watching to more contemporary tunes.  I have a question that is more about a technicality than content. Do stations like this somehow digitally remix or enhance the original versions of the music for broadcast?  Many of the old songs seem much richer and fuller than I remember them to be in terms of boosted bass, enhanced drums, etc. b.t.w. I'm listening on an old school, factory installed, radio in an old Chevy truck.  Just curious.

p.s. Does anyone remember that All Jazz All the Time station from back in the 80's or early 90's?

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> I've continued to tune into 96.9 because they play what I consider to be a good mix of music from back when MTV was worth watching to more contemporary tunes.  I have a question that is more about a technicality than content. Do stations like this somehow digitally remix or enhance the original versions of the music for broadcast?  Many of the old songs seem much richer and fuller than I remember them to be in terms of boosted bass, enhanced drums, etc. b.t.w. I'm listening on an old school, factory installed, radio in an old Chevy truck.  Just curious.
> 
> p.s. Does anyone remember that All Jazz All the Time station from back in the 80's or early 90's?


Someone in thread said it was 97.9 KTNT. Not sure if that's the one you were thinking of.  OKC radio never had a plethora of true jazz stations. I do think   KGOU still does the national broadcast of the John Pitzarelli (sp?) show.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Someone in thread said it was 97.9 KTNT. Not sure if that's the one you were thinking of.  OKC radio never had a plethora of true jazz stations. I do think   KGOU still does the national broadcast of the John Pitzarelli (sp?) show.


My SweetHeart and I like to refer to Saturday Night as Radio Night. Even after Garrison "A Prairie Home Companion" Keillor was declared a non-person by the media powers that be up around Minnesota a few years ago. The programming on one of the local stations is pretty good: "Woodsongs Radio Hour" (Kentucky). . . "The Underground Martini Bunker" (Kansas City) . . . "Weekend Radio." (Cleveland).  "Radio: The Theater of the Mind" =~)

p.s. Mark Shannon was one of the best.

----------


## OKCretro

> KGOU still does the national broadcast of the John Pitzarelli (sp?) show.


last i heard radio deluxe with John Pitzarelli is on sunday night i believe at 8pm

----------


## djohn

Since I have been WFH, I haven't been listening to radio in the mornings.  I just realized that Mike Steely and Jessi Stone are no longer on The Franchise.   Disappointing - I can't listen to the guys on the other station.

----------


## emtefury

> Since I have been WFH, I haven't been listening to radio in the mornings.  I just realized that Mike Steely and Jessi Stone are no longer on The Franchise.   Disappointing - I can't listen to the guys on the other station.


Have you tried T-Row in the morning in 1400. Toby and TJ provide a quality sports talk show in the morning.

----------

